# Need Your Thoughts Before I Pull The Trigger On A Pilot



## Kidsteruk (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi guys

After many weeks hunting through the site, and selling as much stuff on ebay as I could find, I have come to the conclusion that a new Archimede is the best pilot option for the money I have (about Â£300)

However, there is too much watch candy here and I just need to be sure that I am doing the right thing before commiting the funds. I've a few questions that I need help with before ordering:


As I am after a more 'dress use' watch I am not sure whether to go for the 39 or 42mm?; I have a 6 Â¾" wrist, but my Citizen Nighthawk sits well on me (so I am not adverse to a larger watch), just a shame it doesn't fit under my shirt cuffs.
Thomas at Ickler has told me that they can fit blue hands for an extra 50 euro, but I am not sure if this is a good mod and worth the extra cost?
I hope to eventually trade up to a Stowa Airman, so want to get a feel for the residual values for the Archimede. I have seen a few on here in the past, but do you all feel they are easy enough to move on, while keeping some re-sale value?
Finally, in these lean times I am keen to get the best value for money I can. Nothing has come up on SC recently to meet my itch, so does everyone feel this is a good option, even with the poor euro exchange rate?

Sorry, lots of questions, but a lot of money for me to spend on my first decent watch.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

dont shoot pilots what have they done to you.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I really like the Archimede Pilot and I cant see you having a problem moving it on (I have been looking for a 2nd wrist one for a while, with no joy) I think the 42mm is the best option.

I might have to keep saving and go for a new one. shame the euro/pound is so poor right now...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi - Funnily enough I just took a 42mm Archimede Pilot off the parcel man! - I wouldn't worry about whether it'll be too big - It wears quite small for a 42mm - The case is quite slim and will sit under your cuff nicely imho - More so if you wear it on a strap rather than a nato (which mine arrived on) - The lug holes are quite tight to the case so even a nato only just fits so anything thicker like a zulu or rhino wont work unless you 'shape' the springbars a bit! - Lovely watch though with great build quality (feels quite light after wearing my Seiko diver) - Very smooth to wind which isnt the case on a lot with the same movement on board - Only time will tell (sorry) if its a keeper for me but I would expect to get most of what I paid (bought it used btw) back if I decided to flip it - HTH ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Kidsteruk (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys.

I have been reading up on sterling/euro exchange rate predictions (gawd, this watch lark is turning me into a WIS!) and it looks like this is as good as it gets, especially before our next interest rate cut. So I think that answers the value for money question.

What's your thoughts re the blue hands - worthwhile upgrade?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Kidsteruk said:


> Thanks for your comments guys.
> 
> I have been reading up on sterling/euro exchange rate predictions (gawd, this watch lark is turning me into a WIS!) and it looks like this is as good as it gets, especially before our next interest rate cut. So I think that answers the value for money question.
> 
> ...


Mark - If you haven't made your decision yet could you email me on pfb1313 AT ntlworld DOT COM

Regards

Paul


----------

